# Spin n Glo For Lakers



## rwag (Aug 18, 2004)

Was wondering what size Spin and Glo bodies and what size hooks work the best for Lake trout. I havent used them before and plan on trying some. Are treble hooks better or single? Thanks
rwag


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

The one that most people use are about an inch to 1 1/2" idk exacally the size # but if you go to franks ever theres a ton on the back wall by the flashers that are the right size. 

Use 30-40 lb leader material. I put one small bead ahead of the spinnglo the 2-3 larger beads between the hook and the spinnglo. 

I usally make leaders 10-20 inches long with about 12 being best.

#2 round bend strait hooks seem best, dont use eagle claw type hooks with that little inward bend they seem to lose alot more fish.

And my best attractor is a silver and green OO doger but a O is the favorite of many. Also the good old cowbells, school of minnows, a great big spoons GWs i think they were called back in the days, or large williams whitefish. 

Usally silver or silver and gold are best, but green, white, and chartruse have there days. 

Best rigs so far on lake huron this year have been small white doger, small silver doger, and silver cowbells with a green and white spin-n-glow. Limited out every time out this year on that spread on 3 riggers.


----------



## rwag (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks alot for the info!


----------

